

List of wikileaks mirrors deleted on Wikipedia - ThomPete
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_WikiLeaks_mirrors

======
martey
More interesting is
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Articles_for_deletion...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Articles_for_deletion/List_of_WikiLeaks_mirrors)
, which explains why the page was deleted. A number of votes for deletion on
that page either implicitly mention or explicitly link to
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:LINKFARM> , complaining that the list
was not a real article, but just a bunch of links of mirrors of the same site.

It is also worth noting that the list of mirrors at
<http://wikileaks.ch/mirrors.html> is still linked from the main WikiLeaks
wikipedia article.

------
jacquesm
I fully agree with this, wikipedia is an encyclopedia, not a resource for
listings of mirror sites of any kind.

I understand the sentiment but this starts to smack of 'if you're not with us
you're against us' and that is exactly the wrong attitude to take.

A single link to an external list on the wikikeaks main page is more than
enough, and that could be to a list that is dynamic rather than one that needs
constant updates to keep it current.

------
djhworld
I don't think is really an issue to be honest, whatever your viewpoints are on
Wikileaks or Governments around the world, I don't think Wikipedia is really
'censoring' anything.

Using it as a repository for links (that's regularly updated) isn't what
Wikipedia is designed for

